# neo



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

has anyone shot the new beretta .22cal neo, if so what did you think of it. ive been thinking of getting a .22 lately.:watching:


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

nobody huh?,this is the reason i spend so much time on GT


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I just put one of these on Lawaway yesterday. Hopefully I can pay it off in a couple weeks. I can wait to mount a red dot in it!!


----------

